

Show HN: Mobile/responsive travel diary - tazer
http://en.travlr.se

======
antman
\- registration page is Swedish although I selected en \- can I add custom
location if I am not already there? (Later in the Hotel etc) \- in the main
page, a map of all trips would my nice (maybe trip also should have a location
attribute or center weighted from the trip's locations) \- disqus comments
stays in swedish \- perhaps add disqus to main trip page for general
discussion \- Adding photos from the trip howto?

~~~
tazer
First of all thanks for the feedback, about the registration page should be
fixed in a minute.

-Would be a good idea with custom locations. At the moment you will just get the current location. But will diffidently be a TODO on custom locations.

\- Yeah , at the moment you will get a map of all posts you have posted on the
main page of the trip. ( hidden until you post a post with location ). eg.
<http://en.travlr.se/test>

\- Will look into the disqus comments is in Swedish.

\- Photos, need to make this clearer .. but you do it on each post. after you
finished your post, you get the choice to upload images or when editing the
post.

------
bdfh42
Picky I know, but "wont" is not an English word - you probably mean "won't"
which is a contraction of "will not" and even then should probably not be
repeated too often in a single sentence.

~~~
tazer
No problem being picky! Will fix this and look over our translations

------
tazer
It's very welcome with comments and feedback on the site. And if you think
it's a working idea.

~~~
_booty
It looks like a good start, some consistency "bugs" in the layout, and it
looks a bit bootstrap-y :) Works flawlessly on the mobile thou!

